# latex rubber bands -- effective life when refrigerated



## twparish (Apr 13, 2013)

What is the effective life of latex bands if kept in a Ziploc bag in a 42 degree F refrigerator ? Will they be "good an new" after one year ?

The reason for asking: In order to get free shipping on a order, I plan to order 2 band sets added to the slingshot order. It might possibly be a year before I need the last of the extra band sets.

Note: I did check the Forum Search function but didn't really find the answer.

Thanks for any help for this old man who is trying to come up to speed on slingshot knowledge.


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Tex-Shooter knows about this... wait for his reply..


----------



## ash (Apr 23, 2013)

I don't know about exact life-span, but I reckon dark, cold and dry is going to help.

Ziplock bags, I'm not sure about. The gases slowly leached from the polythene plastic might not be the best friend for latex. That's just idle speculation, I haven't seen it mentioned by anyone else in the slingshot community. Model aeroplane people seem to store their rubber in cardboard boxes.


----------



## twparish (Apr 13, 2013)

I had not considered the possible interaction with the Ziploc plastic --- thanks for the heads up.

Will store my spare band sets, ( some I already have ), in an air conditioned closet ---- we'll see how that works out.

Thanks for the replies.

Case closed --- Over and Out

twparish


----------



## SuperMonkeySlinger (Jan 28, 2013)

Ive heard of people keeping latex in the fridge for 8 YEARS!! And they said it was good as new.. One year will be perfectly fine.

SMS


----------



## twparish (Apr 13, 2013)

SMS,

Eight years fridge life sounds great !!

Thanks,

TWP


----------



## SuperMonkeySlinger (Jan 28, 2013)

Hey man, no problem! 
Take it easy

SMS


----------



## 1912 (Mar 31, 2011)

Nice hearing that idea.

I give you mine...completely dry place to save the bands, a zip lock mini bag and some talc inside each pair of bands.

Results? I still have some bands i bought when i started in this world 9years ago.


----------

